# Big planted tank needs leds.



## Candy-Apple (17 May 2018)

So I have an 8ft x 2ft x 2ft on order and I want to use LEDs this time for my plants. Also going to use co2. I just don’t know what lights to get. They need to fix to the hood any suggestions? I’ve looked at fluval and the juwel leds also eBay full spectrum. I have fried my brain and need help please.


----------



## alto (17 May 2018)

For 60cm water column AND moderate (rather than low/very low) substrate PAR, you need high intensity LED minimum 1watt and decent (internal) lens  ... this mostly puts you in the range of Kessil 360 & similar

Some sources I'd look at for light options

Filipe Oliveira has several tall tanks on his Facebook page (& will be at Aquarium Gardens Saturday June 30)

The Aqua Expo 2018 is May 27 

Tank sounds awesome 
Do you have previous planted tank experience?


----------



## Candy-Apple (17 May 2018)

I’ve always had a planted tanks 30+ years but never high tech. I’m running a juwel vision 450 at the mo and will be moving it to the 8ft. I have t5 tubes x4 at the mo and all plants are looking good with growth. I have a small amount of co2 going in and using  Tropica premium nutrition. New tank = new updated tech stuff


----------



## Petra R (17 May 2018)

I have no suggestions - just wanted to say you MUST do a journal - that's a tank a lot of us would lo9ve to watch take shape. Can we see a pic of the Vision 450?
I have its baby brother


----------



## alto (17 May 2018)

Unless you go dimmable/programmable, T5 will be much more economic way to light this tank

If you've the budget Giesemann do some fantastic LED/T5 combined systems - or use them as an inspiration for a DIY approach

Depending how the hood is designed, most anything can go inside, though with LED you'll need to ensure cooling


----------



## Candy-Apple (17 May 2018)

Collecting wood and letting the plants over grow ready for epic move. Pics attached


----------



## Zeus. (17 May 2018)

Candy-Apple said:


> So I have an 8ft x 2ft x 2ft on order and I want to use LEDs this time for my plants. Also going to use co2.



So planning an easy tank then I have  5ft x 2ft x 2ft high tech tank and it’s not been easy ( journal in sig)mine is open hooded and have four kessil 160 tunasuns and 4 or 6 36w T5 also. Getting the leds into the hood can be tricky, plus the hood makes maintance more time consuming esp if using CO2. Unless your pockets are deep getting a dimmable LED ballast and some T5 tubes which should fit relatively easy in the hood may be the best option even if they are more expensive to run as alto surgusted. If you are happy to make a DIY set there’s lots of folk on here who have the experience to advise you. Do you have a budget for your lights?
Think first it may be best to think what scape plants your planning or carpet. Then choosing the right light will be easier. Also what filter/filters/powerheads/spraybars are you planning? To get the turnover good enough to get good CO2 implementation. My turnover is about 6000lph for a 500l tank which now with increased biomass isn’t enough esp with having a carpet.

Hope that’s helps and welcome to the forum
Keep us updated


----------



## rebel (18 May 2018)

Consider getting 2 4 foot lights. Not sure which brands you have.

Or perhaps AI Prime HD x 4.

Either way the cost will be significant, both in acquisition and running.


----------



## sciencefiction (18 May 2018)

Whatever you get you want it to be on the high side with the option to scale down the intensity. There's nothing worse then not having enough light when everything grows in and you need to bump it up. Obviously, due to the subsequent saving cost LEDs are the best option. You can also do a brighter area for high light plants and a darker dritwood, anubias, and bucephalandra side perhaps...

8F is a big tank. There'll be a of work if you're going high tech...I can't wait for the journal , which I hope is to follow


----------



## Edvet (18 May 2018)

Make sure you have a reliable and nearby source for your CO2, you'll be using a lot ( and i mean multiple kg's /month, up to 5-10 kg)


----------



## Candy-Apple (18 May 2018)

I think I’m put off high tech. Maybe I go for a nice planted tank with low light plants.


----------



## Edvet (18 May 2018)

It is possible to do a low tech setup and add some CO2. I did it on my 400 gallon. I added a few BPS 24/7, it helped growth i am sure. Would my supplier not have gone bust i probably still would add some.


----------



## Zeus. (18 May 2018)

Candy-Apple said:


> I think I’m put off high tech. Maybe I go for a nice planted tank with low light plants.



Thought that a few times myself with mine, esp with the maintiance. 
*The Lazy Asian Biotope* well worth a read, as as Edvet surgested a little CO2 can go a long way. Chris 6.5kg bottle lasted years at 1bps.


----------



## alto (18 May 2018)

Candy-Apple said:


> I think I’m put off high tech. Maybe I go for a nice planted tank with low light plants.


This tank from Aquaflora is rather nice 

180 x 80 x 45cm H 
At the stage of this video it's only running ~3 bps (JBL external reactor) 
Flow is also not excessive, looks to be a single Eheim filter 

It really would be well worth your time to connect with Filipe Oliveira when he's at Aquarium Gardens next month 
I suspect if you take an aquascape plan, he'd give feedback


----------



## dw1305 (18 May 2018)

Hi all, 
I'd go for 2 x 4' T5 grow-lights. They aren't pretty, but they are relatively cheap. You can get a "LightWave" (or similar) 4' 4 x 54W T5 unit for about £135, and the replacement tubes are cheap (~£6) to buy. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## ceg4048 (18 May 2018)

I agree with Darrel. Lighting is so overrated and folks get into a lot of trouble with their tanks because of it. LEDs will not grow your plants any better than fluorescent bulbs. Have a look at the sticky thread at the top of this forum section for the various colors you can get from standard office bulbs.

Cheers,


----------



## Candy-Apple (20 May 2018)

Thanks everyone. It looks like t5 maybe the option. Just need to wait for the tank now.


----------

